# Innokin Coolfire Z80 Kit 80W with Zenith II - Review



## Timwis (13/7/21)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Coolfire Z80 Kit 80W with Zenith II from Innokin. The Coolfire Z80 Kit 80W with Zenith II was supplied for the purpose of this review by Monica from Innokin.

https://www.innokin.com/coolfire-z80





Introduction

Innokin are one of the old guard when it comes to vaping manufacturers yet they have not only stayed relevant but are also leading the way in innovation. The Coolfire Z80 incorporates the same innovative new technology that was introduced with the Sensis Pod Mod which both improves flavour but also coil longevity by using a coil refresh feature and new F0 technology which uses AC Current! After using both the Sensis and the Coolfire Z80 i am very impressed and can see F0 Mode and the Refresh feature being Innokin's standard technology in the future!

With this kit the Coolfire Z80 is paired up with the latest version of their flagship Zenith tank which keeps the much loved MTL capabilities and quick top-fill system while also including an airflow slot to cater for the RDL vaping style while having a Zlide cosmetic makeover, let's crack on and have a closer look!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

Innokin Coolfire Z80 Mod
Zenith II tank
0.8ohm MTL coil (installed)
Z 0.3ohm RDL coil
Spare RDL drip tip
O-rings
Type C USB cable
User manual

___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics

The kit comes in recycled cardboard packaging with the mod and tank on show in their separate compartments and all accessories in the lower layer! I received the Cloudy Grey version which has a Gunmetal frame and cushioned Suede spine and Gunmetal Zenith II tank, the options are Leather Black, Ash Grey, Leather White and Cloudy Grey.

In this section i will concentrate on the mod which has a curved spine with either soft Leather or cushioned Suede finishes which flattens out towards the front of the device. Between the spine and main frame sections we have a bracket either side, on one bracket we have "INNOKIN" carved and on the other "COOLFIRE Z80".

Moving to the face which is darkly tinted we have a nicely machined round protruding fire button with Copper edging which is only a small detail but one i like a lot! Below we have the screen followed by two small round protruding navigational buttons lined up vertically followed by the Type C USB connection port!

moving up top we have a slightly raised 510 plate with Gold plated, spring loaded 510. At the base of the device we find a battery plate with fold out lever and venting holes! The Coolfire Z80 is light but not in a cheap way as it's build quality is excellent, it's also compact making it a lovely device to use when out and about as well as at home.





___________________________________________________________________



Zenith II Specs and Features:

Dimensions: Ø26*51.7mm
Tank capacity: 5.5ml / 2ml (TPD)
Compatible: All Z Coils
Filling: Top Filling
Included Coil heads: 0.3Ω, 30-40W / 0.8Ω, 15-18W
Coil Insulation: Bottom press fitted
Style: MTL/RDL
Airflow: Bottom adjustable
Drip Tip: 510 Fitting
Colours: Stainless steel, Black, Gunmetal





___________________________________________________________________



The Zenith II Overview

The Zenith II is part of Phil Busardo's Platform Series and latest version of the flagship MTL tank, the latest rendition also allows for a very good RDL vape so you can make use of all the available Z coils including the Plexus 3D coil heads!

Aesthetically the Zenith II looks more like the Zlide than original Zenith but has the Zenith's much loved top fill system which just means turning the top to the open padlock position to reveal the open fill port which on mine being the TPD version has a self sealing membrane, the Zenith II has either a 5.5ml capacity or 2ml with the TPD version.





The tank is 25mm in diameter at it's base and 26mm in diameter at it's widest points, we have large e-liquid viewing windows and the top can be removed to allow a new glass to be fitted if necessary. The tank comes pre-installed with a 510 MTL drip tip but also included is a RDL 510 drip tip, to be honest neither suit me but the beauty of it having a standard 510 fitting means any 510 drip tip will fit!





The airflow control ring has a series of 3 small holes followed by an airflow slot, this can give anything from a tight MTL right up to a very satisfactory RDL draw!





The base of the tank houses the airflow control and the 510 threading itself is attached to the base of the coil and feeds through the central hole of the base. Like with the original Zenith the coils just get press fitted into place making swapping coils very quick.





You receive the pre-installed 0.8ohm MTL coil head and also the outstanding 0.3ohm coil head but many others are compatible, see below for details!





___________________________________________________________________



Innokin Coolfire Z80 Mod Specs:

Size: 83.5×38.3×27.6mm
Output: 6-80W / 1-7.5V
User modes: Variable Wattage, Variable Voltage, Frequency – F0 (20-100Hz), Coil refresh
Battery: 1×18650 (not included)
Display: Colour screen
Resistance range: 0.1-3.5ohm
USB Type C Charging – 1.7A charge rate
510 connection
Colours: Leather Black, Ash Grey, Leather White and Cloudy Grey









___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Battery

The Coolfire Z80 accommodates a single 18650 battery via the bottom of the device by unscrewing the battery plate.

This style of installing your battery is old school but much loved and still used on many high end devices, you can't damage your wraps and it guarantees you will get no battery movement. I particularly like this style when a fold out lever is included making it much quicker and less fiddly to secure in place, on this battery plate as well as a fold out lever we also have venting holes which is good to see!

If you need to charge the battery in the device the Coolfire Z80 has a Type C USB connection and 1.7A charge rate, via the charging and data cable the device is also fully firmware upgaradeable!





___________________________________________________________________



The Display

The display gives plenty of info and is bright, sharp and uses colour sparingly which i find pleasing to the eye!

Top left we have the mode which will be W (normal variable wattage), V (Normal Variable Voltage) or F0 (Find your frequency mode), top right we have the battery status bar.

Underneath the information given we have the wattage or Voltage depending which mode you are in. The lower section of the display shows to the left vape time followed by your puff count and to the right we have resistance followed by bottom right the voltage which instead will display wattage in voltage mode or the frequency when using F0!





___________________________________________________________________



Operating The Coolfire Z80

The Coolfire Z80 is 3 clicks of the fire button to turn on and pressing fire and down together locks the navigational buttons but the device will still fire, when locked a padlock will appear under the mode and fire and right again unlocks. Pressing fire and up together brings up a screen showing the voltage on the battery, resistance of the coil and puff count, it also has an option to reset the puffs!

To enter the main menu is pressing both navigational buttons together which takes you to a list with the following options, F0, Power, Refresh, Settings and Exit, unlike on the Sensis F0 mode is unlocked out the box so no code is needed!

When selecting F0 it allows you to select an AC frequency which is something you can just play around with to find the best for different coil and juice combinations, for now i have just set it to 60hertz, there is also a Find F group on Facebook where people can discuss which frequency they find best for which coil which will be a good resource for some but i am just the type who likes to find out over time for myself!

Selecting Power allows you to choose between Wattage or Voltage modes while selecting Refresh fires your coil at 40% of your set power with AC current to draw liquid in so gives it a fresh prime which i must say does seem to spring life into a coil when getting old (flavour definitely improves after a refresh), this gives you the option of either a 4 or 8 second refresh!

Selecting Settings brings up the following options, Op Screen, Timeout, Cutoff, Device ID, Reset, Exit. These settings don't need to be explained as they are standard and seen on most devices but the Op, Screen allows you to change from the default Pro working screen to a more minimalistic display which doesn't give information like puffs etc although it still keeps a count and you can check puffs as explained earlier by pressing fire and left together. Finally to change the wattage you have to hold down either the up or down button for a couple of seconds which will cause the wattage to flash, it can now be adjusted in 0.5w increments from 6w up to 80W, it round robins. Below the new modes and features are explained!





___________________________________________________________________



Refresh

Refresh is a new feature that allows you to manually refresh the coil between hits to provide better wicking, bringing in flavour and to extend the coils life. Refresh does this by firing at 40% of your set wattage, drawing in more liquid.





___________________________________________________________________



Find Your Frequency (FØ)

FØ uses alternating current (AC) to produce a waveform that runs continuously while you vape. This is possible by sending an electrical output in a much more precise and efficient way through the coil.

You can adjust the hertz output to match your coil and e-liquid. When properly matched to your atomizer, FØ will extend coil life, provide smoother heat transfer, and even enhance specific flavours in e-liquid. AC will heat your e-liquid at a gradual rate, ensuring that it does not burn and produce a bad taste, so many of us have experienced.





(Disclaimer: After testing the device i really couldn't see how i could explain the new technology any better than Innokin themselves so the above information was a copy and paste from their website)

___________________________________________________________________



My Experience Using The Coolfire Z80 Kit And Thoughts!

Just like with the Sensis I have been loving this device and the new technology, I am more convinced than ever that it's no gimmick, the new technology works giving incredible coil life and improved flavour!

With the Sensis I then went on to say "but like with everything nothings perfect" but my cons for that device was to do with the 510 adaptor and in-built battery so have organically been addressed with the Coolfire Z80!

The F0 mode and Refresh features were explained in the review and in F0 Mode coil life improves dramatically and the flavour also in my experience definitely improves, when using the occasional Refresh once the coil head or build is getting older it really does give it a new lease of life giving a saturated vape full of fresh flavour!

Despite all the new technology i like how user friendly the device is so new vapers don't need to be put off or blinded by science. It's build quality is excellent, it's light and small, fitting in the hand with ease and is so comfortable to hold and fire!

The included 25mm Zenith II fits perfectly so most tanks you would want to use on a single 18650 device with look great. Battery life also seems efficient giving full value for your mAh's and if you need to charge in the device or upgrade we have a Type C connection and 1.7A charge rate! The only con i have for the mod is the puff counter resets every time the battery is removed!

I tried both coils with the Zenith II but as i have used both the original Zenith and Zlide tanks in the past so also many of the compatible coils I also wanted to see how the new technology worked with RTA's and impressed would be an understatement, coil life and the length of time between re-wicks increased significantly with F0 Mode and Refresh works just as well on an RTA as it does with commercial coils.

The Zenith II is an outstanding tank with my only con being i found with the membrane seal i couldn't use larger nozzles. With a suitable nozzle though filling is so quick and easy as is swapping coils out, there are plenty of MTL coil options for the Zenith II but what really impressed me was what a great RDL vape it gave with the included 0.3ohm coil being quite outstanding!

I do hope though that Innokin will release just the mod as however good a commercial coil tank is some vapers only use rebuildable options so will be put off needing to buy the kit when they won't use the tank!

For me the Coolfire Z80 Kit is the best kit released so far this year and will take some beating, maybe a dual 21700 version, just thinking out loud!!!!







___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Excellent build quality
4 Spine options
Innovation (brand new technology)
F0 Mode
Refresh feature
Improved flavour and coil life
RDL and MTL drip tips included
Standard 510 drip tip fitting
MTL and RDL draws
Included MTL 0.8ohm coil and 0.3ohm DL coil
Compatible with all Z coils
Quick top-fill system
Quick coil change system
5.5ml capacity (standard version)
Fires Instantly with great performance
Clicky buttons
Old School bottom battery plate with lever
Nice bright, sharp display
Very good battery life
User friendly interface
Type C USB
1.7A charge rate and firmware upgaradeable


Cons

Filling with larger nozzles a bit tricky
Doesn't appear the Mod can be purchased separately (i am sure that will change)
Puff counter resets when battery is removed
Not keen on included drip tips (can fit your own)

I would once again like to thank Monica from Innokin for supplying the Coolfire Z80 Kit 80W with Zenith II for the purpose of this review, thanks for reading and stay safe!

https://www.innokin.com/coolfire-z80

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/21)

Thank you for the great review @Timwis. I must say the kit didn’t leave my hand for most of the time since I received it and the .3 Ohm coil is providing an outstanding flavour. This kit is definitely going to top the charts this year!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (13/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Thank you for the great review @Timwis. I must say the kit didn’t leave my hand for most of the time since I received it and the .3 Ohm coil is providing an outstanding flavour. This kit is definitely going to top the charts this year!


Many will take some convincing as so many devices get over hyped but this new technology deserves any hype it gets, true innovation which delivers a better vaping experience! And not a bad (understatement) tank to pair it up with, chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (13/7/21)

Thanks @Timwis , great review

I wanted to ask how this tank compares to some of the rebuildable MTL tanks in the flavour department?

reason is I’d like to get a good commercial coil MTL tank and am wondering if this is the one

@Grand Guru how you finding this in MTL mode? Say with tobacco flavours if you’ve tried

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Timwis , great review
> 
> I wanted to ask how this tank compares to some of the rebuildable MTL tanks in the flavour department?
> 
> ...


I started with the .3 Ohm coil in RDL that everyone was praising. It’s outstanding! I’ll post an update on the .8 Ohm coil as soon as I get a chance to test it. @Timwis?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fbb1964 (13/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Many will take some convincing as so many devices get over hyped but this new technology deserves any hype it gets, true innovation which delivers a better vaping experience! And not a bad (understatement) tank to pair it up with, chicken dinner!


I agree 100% mate. I've tried the Zeus sub ohm tank on this Coolfire Z80 and the Sensis mods and the actual taste and flavour of the vape is just a whole lot better. Although the Zenith II is a great tank my opinion is its the actual new technology used in the Innokin mods that delivers the improved vape experience and not the tank used. I still use the F0 mode and still do the Refresh function using the Zeus sub ohm tank and imo that's what delivers the improved vape experience. I only vape strong tobacco juice diy mixes and the actual vape flavour and taste is a lot stronger and richer using the Innokin mods than any previous mods used to date.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (13/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I started with the .3 Ohm coil in RDL that everyone was praising. It’s outstanding! I’ll post an update on the .8 Ohm coil as soon as I get a chance to test it. @Timwis?


If you tried the OG Zenith and liked it then yes this is the one as although this now allows for RDL vaping it's as good as the OG for MTL! But it's actually the 1.2 Coil which is my pick with the Zenith for MTL which isn't included (there is also a 1.0ohm MTL coil). The 0.8ohm included coil is perfectly ok but shown up by the excellent 0.3ohm coil so i have mainly been using it as a RDL tank and testing RTA's in MTL mode!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/21)

Spot on and awesome review @Timwis! You were 100% on the button with everything! I love this combo! Best SubOhm tank in a long time! While I still prefer my RTA's I have ordered extra 0.3Ω coils for when I travel and don't have the time or the inclination to do a pitstop!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (13/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Spot on and awesome review @Timwis! You were 100% on the button with everything! I love this combo! Best SubOhm tank in a long time! While I still prefer my RTA's I have ordered extra 0.3Ω coils for when I travel and don't have the time or the inclination to do a pitstop!


I believe this is also available in South Africa so no issues about availability for those that don't like ordering from other countries, is that correct?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/21)

Timwis said:


> I believe this is also available in South Africa so no issues about availability for those that don't like ordering from other countries, is that correct?



I have only seen it for sale at All Day Vapes so far.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (23/7/21)

I tried two of the .8 coils with 2 different juices, played with the F0 function but I’m still left wanting. It simply doesn’t wick properly and I’m not getting the flavour I expect. Any inputs?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## fbb1964 (23/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I tried two of the .8 coils with 2 different juices, played with the F0 function but I’m still left wanting. It simply doesn’t wick properly and I’m not getting the flavour I expect. Any inputs?


I use the 0.8ohm coils at 15w and F0 at 50 Hz with the airflow full open. It's the only way I got the best flavour from it. Changing the F0 hertz didn't do much difference but opening the airflow full open did. I changed the narrow drip tip to one that's a bit wider to get better airflow too. Hope it helps mate. I'm vaping a heavy rich rum maple tobacco juice and do the Refresh function quite often to kick-start the vape flavour as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (23/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I tried two of the .8 coils with 2 different juices, played with the F0 function but I’m still left wanting. It simply doesn’t wick properly and I’m not getting the flavour I expect. Any inputs?


I much preferred the 0.3ohm coil to the 0.8ohm, if i was using for MTL i would be using the 1.2ohm coil which doesn't get included but i have a few of! I have always liked the Z-coils but the 0.8ohm is the one i least get on with but with regard this kit i have mainly put the tank on the side lines and used the mod with RTA's, i just love the F0 mode and refresh feature with a MTL RTA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/7/21)

fbb1964 said:


> I use the 0.8ohm coils at 15w and F0 at 50 Hz with the airflow full open. It's the only way I got the best flavour from it. Changing the F0 hertz didn't do much difference but opening the airflow full open did. I changed the narrow drip tip to one that's a bit wider to get better airflow too. Hope it helps mate. I'm vaping a heavy rich rum maple tobacco juice and do the Refresh function quite often to kick-start the vape flavour as well.


I tried all the AF configurations but it was very underwhelming… I’m going to try the 1.2 Ohm that @Timwis recommended. Thank you both for your inputs!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (23/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I tried all the AF configurations but it was very underwhelming… I’m going to try the 1.2 Ohm that @Timwis recommended. Thank you both for your inputs!


The 0.8ohm from recollection as i barely used it this time round i use to find had a tendancy to flood and give a gurgled vape, they are very inconsistent and occasionally you can use 2 or 3 on the trot that work great and give a good vape but then it's back to some that just give poor performance, you would think they would of sorted them out by now as it does drag down what is a very good coil range!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (24/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I tried all the AF configurations but it was very underwhelming… I’m going to try the 1.2 Ohm that @Timwis recommended. Thank you both for your inputs!



Please let us know your experiences with the 1.2 ohm coil @Grand Guru 
Am looking for a commercial coil MTL option that can match (or get close to) my Rose, ExproV4 for tobacco flavour - and save me time on pitstops

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (24/7/21)

Silver said:


> Please let us know your experiences with the 1.2 ohm coil @Grand Guru
> Am looking for a commercial coil MTL option that can match (or get close to) my Rose, ExproV4 for tobacco flavour - and save me time on pitstops


They’re currently out of stock at All Day Vapes…. I’ll post an update as soon as I lay my hands on some.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (24/7/21)

If I may ask.

Is this FO function on this mod the equivalent of what pulse mode is on the vaporesso gen mods


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (24/7/21)

DougP said:


> If I may ask.
> 
> Is this FO function on this mod the equivalent of what pulse mode is on the vaporesso gen mods
> 
> ...


The pulse mode on the Gen is not adjustable. The FO on the Coolfire allows you to adjust the frequency within 2 specific windows for the the MTL and the DL modes and you can actually feel the difference. It’s undoubtedly innovative.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)

DougP said:


> If I may ask.
> 
> Is this FO function on this mod the equivalent of what pulse mode is on the vaporesso gen mods
> 
> ...


No, The idea of Pulse Mode is to give you more consistent power so instead of your initial fire which once it hits set wattage can dip in Pulse mode it's continuously firing every 0.02 seconds up to 500 times in one vape giving consistent power. With F0 Mode it fires using AC current instead of DC which causes vibration (you are unaware of it) which stops carbon particles building up on the coil therefore increasing coil longevity and giving better flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## fbb1964 (24/7/21)

Interesting one noticed. The Innokin Sensis F0 mode is the same as the Innokin Coolfire Z80 F0 mode. Both mods use the new 4th generation technology.

http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/archives/24813

Hi Innokin Fam!

According to the trusted authority TCT Lab (Testing Centre Technology), the F0 mode from Innokin Sensis can EXTEND COIL LIFE! The Coil lifespan from F0 mode can almost reach 4000 puffs, while the normal wattage mode can only reach around 2000 puffs.

F0 mode can extend your coil lifespan at least 82% more, compared with normal wattage mode.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/21)

This little mod/tank combo is impressive - it takes something spectacular to get @Rob Fisher away from his Dwarfs and @ARYANTO away from his Blottos ,found if you remove the drip-tip, it's easier to fill the tank ,and another plus is battery life , some guys rave about pod systems , this is small and compact enough to erase any inkling that I might have had to get any pod with build in battery. Z80 is innovative and IF all the available Z coils deliver like the Z0.3 ,there will be another in my shopping basket soon .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> They’re currently out of stock at All Day Vapes…. I’ll post an update as soon as I lay my hands on some.


FYI - Cloud gray and Ash gray available atm, white and blk , sold out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (25/7/21)

DougP said:


> If I may ask.
> 
> Is this FO function on this mod the equivalent of what pulse mode is on the vaporesso gen mods
> 
> ...


No. (From what I make of it through different reviews)
Pulse mode on a gen and other mods like pwm's is only in DC current(one way). The Sensis operates on AC current and sends the current both ways at the set Hertz.
So it's a different creature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (25/7/21)

@Timwis, great review!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> FYI - Cloud gray and Ash gray available atm, white and blk , sold out.


I was speaking about the 1.2 ohm coils mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/21)

Have you guys had any leaking issues at all with the coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> Have you guys had any leaking issues at all with the coils?



Been through 3 coils and no leaking yet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Been through 3 coils and no leaking yet!


That’s what I wanted to hear thanks @Rob Fisher!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> That’s what I wanted to hear thanks @Rob Fisher!!


Now I just need to wait for stock of 0.3 coils at the place you mentioned then I’ll order. Don’t want to only have one coil for her

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> Now I just need to wait for stock of 0.3 coils at the place you mentioned then I’ll order. Don’t want to only have one coil for her



The Sensis looks like it's going to be the next best thing. Don't waste too much time bro.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Been through 3 coils and no leaking yet!



@Paul33 this is the real test... it's been sitting for a week with the occasional vape and no sign of any leaking at all! So Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/21)

Resistance said:


> The Sensis looks like it's going to be the next best thing. Don't waste too much time bro.


I’m ordering as soon as there’s coils in stock. Happy wife happy life.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 this is the real test... it's been sitting for a week with the occasional vape and no sign of any leaking at all! So Bazinga!
> View attachment 235595


That’s exactly what I wanted to see thank you. 

I changed her pnp coil yesterday and it’s been leaking all day today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (25/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> Have you guys had any leaking issues at all with the coils?


If you were to get any leaking it would likely be with the 0.8ohm coil which as discussed is the most inconsistent of the range but there are plenty of coil options.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964 (5/8/21)

A better chart for all the Z coils I found today. I noticed the old chart did not have all the Z coil models on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (1/10/22)

Just got this kit and loving it.

For the guys that have been using it for a while:

Any recommendations for the hertz setting in FØ mode and wattage setting for the 0.3ohm coil 

Current running mine at 32 watts, 35 hz

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (1/10/22)

DougP said:


> Just got this kit and loving it.
> 
> For the guys that have been using it for a while:
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly I ran the 0.3 coil at 35W at 30Hz but I have mainly used the device with RTA's not that there is anything wrong with the tank or coils just I'm an RTA user pretty much exclusively! @fbb1964 I know as used this set-up over a long period of time so his opinion will be well worth listening to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (1/10/22)

Timwis said:


> If I remember correctly I ran the 0.3 coil at 35W at 30Hz but I have mainly used the device with RTA's not that there is anything wrong with the tank or coils just I'm an RTA user pretty much exclusively! @fbb1964 I know as used this set-up over a long period of time so his opinion will be well worth listening to!


Thank you for the reply..
I am not to far off your recommendations

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

